# Black Hand Gorge Hunt Sector B



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Got drawn for opening 2 weeks last night for the Blackhand Gorge Sector B which is off of 668. Any advice on what to expect would be appreciated.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

That area around dillon never seems to have recovered from the EHD back several years ago. I'm talking about the public area mainly. I'm sure with limited pressure on the preserve the deer will be there in good numbers. Dillon is just sad though. Massive area that has everything a deer needs. Did some post season scouting there and the deer sign was next to none.


----------

